# Projects from Reclaimed Wood



## WoodDance1618 (Apr 16, 2015)

I started a discussion yesterday that led way off topic, and became interesting. I'm enjoying the camaraderie of creative minds on the WoodBarter.com forums so I thought I'd start a new topic relevant to our discussion: http://woodbarter.com/threads/preparing-for-my-first-sale-on-wb.20994/page-2#post-264214

*Projects made from reclaimed wood.* 
I prefaced this topic by saying I had collected Mahogany from Frank Lloyd Wright works I had the pleasure of encountering. ...and found there are others.

*ripjack13 *posted pictures of a slab of wood and a bowl he made from an FLW house he worked on in California. I intend to reply here: (just have to switch to iPad.)

Please share pics if you've made projects from famous wood...a historic building (my parent's log home was made from a 250 yr structure, reclaimed) You get the idea.


----------



## WoodDance1618 (Apr 16, 2015)

ripjack13 here's almost the exact same thing, different coast, different creative mind thinking just alike.
This one is 14 years old and sits above my workbench. Maybe you suffer from a problem I have ...if I don't like something about my effort the piece won't leave my shop. This one I didn't sand enough, lol.
Check out the handrail, bee-eaten but solid.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 16, 2015)

Nice!


----------

